
Renaming ConvertKit - swyx
https://nathanbarry.com/rename/
======
tmaly
I don't really agree with renaming or rebranding. It is like going to the
grocery store to buy one of your favorite things, but you suddenly cannot find
it anymore. The box changed so you are not sure if it is the same thing as
what you use to buy. You had recommended it to you friends under one name, but
now when they get around to buying it, they can't find it.

